# Kubota B5200 belly mower (Kubota RC-48-62-F)



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Anybody have manuals for RC-48-62-F? I've looked on Kubotabooks.com, but they don't have the manuals for this mower deck. I've got a problem with the tension in the chains on the lift. I've adjusted the push rod, but I'm not entirely certain how the lift is supposed to work in conjunction with the 3-point.

Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/303431935845


----------

